# Got my offer, but with 5 months in PAT?? Yea, I don't think so...



## maniac779 (20 Mar 2006)

Alright, well, I got my offer. CEOTP Pilot. They want me in St. Jean for April 8th

However, they aren't loading me on the 10 April IAP/BOTC.

Instead in their wisdom, they think it would be a fine idea to put me in PAT Platoon until September until the next course starts, as the 10 Apr one is probably full.

I think this blows. I'm considering rejecting the offer. I am currently on B Class with my unit, and I would much rather stay on that contract instead of spenting 5-6 months in St. Jean, at a reduced rate of pay, with a rock bottom quality of life while I wait for my course. In addition, I would more than likely get PLQ Mod 2-6 out of my unit in that time.

However, I could be wrong. Could someone PLEASE tell me what my options are here. I'm not going to be in PAT becuase I am injured. How likely is it that I can get attach/posted somewhere while I wait.

From what I hear/read/have seen, life in PAT sucks, and I want to avoid a 5-6 month stint there.


----------



## double0three (20 Mar 2006)

I'd say decline the offer...... because the more open pilot spots the better as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (20 Mar 2006)

So let me get this straight.  You have been offered a spot on a pilot course but isn't happening right away.  You are aware how sought after being a pilot is.  Going into PAT isn't the end of the world.  You will get paid so its not like civie street.  How do you know your quality of life is gonna suck that bad.  Sounds to me like your not seeing how good you will have it in the very near future.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (20 Mar 2006)

:brickwall:

Considering how long some people have been waiting, and fighting for such an opprotunity (whether they actually obtain their goal or are rejected), Id say you'd be stupid to decline it.

Wheres that 'worlds smallest violin' emoticon when you need it...


----------



## maniac779 (20 Mar 2006)

Yea, I hear what you guys are saying... it did come as a bit of a shock. I figured they'd have me on course if they gave me an offer this soon.

I'll probably take it. I've been trying to find out what life is like in PAT at St. Jean for "untrained" types who are waiting for their first course. All I can find is pretty old posts from back when they first started "over recruiting" people. Anyone have any insight on what it is like these days?

I guess I just don't entirely like this idea because I am coming from the reserves and know what I am getting myself into with the whole PAT thing.

In this case, it is true what they say, ignorance is bliss, or would be bliss.


----------



## xFusilier (20 Mar 2006)

The term AWWWW Muffin! comes to mind.  If you'd prefer to decline your offer, with no guarantee that you'd get another, next selection board may see candidates that are far more competitive than you, for the sake of a class B contract by all means, especially seeing as the CF only hires CEOTP's (by my understanding) when there is an anticipated  shortfall of DEO or ROTP applicants (this means that the next time you apply you might be told to come back with a degree).  My god the ability of some people to look a gift horse in the mouth astounds at time.


----------



## maniac779 (20 Mar 2006)

Haha... okay, I am checking the remarks along the lines of "just take the offer".

However, seriously, what is the story for dudes in PAT in St. Jean who are untrained? Is it worth me bringing things like a laptop or something to keep me entertained or to maybe help me work on an OPME or two while I am there, or what?

Any info on this would really help. Like I said, I kinda didn't expect this to happen until September... so myself and the family are a little shocked. I'm just trying to gather all the info I can.


----------



## Pieman (20 Mar 2006)

I had to spend 10 days there, long story.  The daily routine goes like this:

1) Wake up 5:30
2) Be at common room at 7:30 (plenty of time to eat and get ready)
3) Go to tasking (You will be assigned a task, probably admin in French school or helping at the QM)
4) 11:30 meet in common room, head to lunch.
5) 13:00, be back a common room
6) 13:10, head to PT (PT is pretty easy, but it is a nice break in the day)
7) 14:30, return from PT
8) 15:00, meeting with PO2 (PO2 was almost always late, and your stood around for 30 minutes before having 10 minute meeting)
9) 16:00, off for the day
10) 18:00, allowed to wear civilian clothes and go to mess, Subway etc.

That is the routine, and it doesn't vary too much. The taskings can be interesting, I guess.  

The people there that are injured, or just waiting for a course are generally OK with being there. People who are going through a VR or being kicked out are generally depressed and sometimes pissed off.

Some have been in PAT for almost a year. (Man, I can't believe those people won't go do something with their life!!) 

One thing you might want to consider is requesting a transfer to work at your local CFRC instead of going to wait at PAT for your course. It would be a better alternative if it can be arranged.

Hope that helps.

Pieman


----------



## dardt (20 Mar 2006)

Yes PAT kind of sucks in St-Jean, but just suck it up. 5 months will be gone in no time. Recommendations : Bring a laptop and some DVD's to keep you entertained. Another recommendation, as soon as you get there ask for a job on base for the 5 months. That way you can spend your time working in an office somewhere instead of doing crap jobs everyday (or worse doing nothing and sitting in the PAT room staring at a wall).


----------



## maniac779 (20 Mar 2006)

Who would I talk to to get posted at my local/any CFRC? I would assume my recruiting center?

Thanks for the posts. They are helping immensely.


----------



## Scott (20 Mar 2006)

Don't take this the wrong way, it's not meant as a jab.

Why don't you just thank Christ, or whomever deserves thanks in your household, and go through PAT. I'll echo the comments already made: You've been selected to one of the most competitive trades in the CF and now your worried about 5 months in PAT? I'd mow lawns, answer phones, pick up brass...

Use the time in PAT to bone up on your francais, study airframes or whatever, go on a massive PT program. It's paid time for you to prepare and there are alot shittier jobs in the world and none have you going to be a pilot after five months!


----------



## double0three (20 Mar 2006)

Also, what exactly is PAT? By the posts here I can get some kind of idea what type of people go there, therefore kind of figure out what it's about.  But still not certain.

Just to let you know, they could tell me I had to spend the next 12 months as a bean counter before becoming a pilot, and I would still accept.   I'm currently waiting for my medical file for the past few weeks and it's been the longest weeks of my life.


----------



## Gouki (20 Mar 2006)

PAT = personnel awaiting training

its not that bad, and to consider wimping out because of 5 months there is pathetic imo.


----------



## Mamma Bear (20 Mar 2006)

Well take it from me first hand knowledge of Pat Platoon at CFLRS...its what u make of it. Have seen all types of ppl come and go thru the doors of Pat Platoon. VR`s they come and they go FAST well unless u piss of the Platoon Staff...and the Platoon Staff with Pat Platoon is totally awesome trust me. Some are seriously injured and take this time to heal Some are recoursed for PO failures the ones u have to look out for is Recoursed because of Attitude oh man do alot of those come and go. The previous post in the course of a day is correct in your situation u would be advised to checking out a Permanant Tasking while on Pat Platoon. I know there are many tasked to the Base Hospital to the Vault to the Orderly Room and Mail Room....Again its what u make of it. Myself i have been on Pat since Sept due to a serious injuring and yes depression sets in cause we didnt plan on getting injured while on Course but it happens to the best of us. Im my situation i was able to get an Attach posting to Petawawa (hubby is militay) and to work here and be close to my family....but not a single day goes by where i wish i was back in St Jean healed and finishing Basic.  I would be asking alot of questions regarding u being on Pat Platoon cause no one wishes to wear the SCARLET A across their chest....We are targets for the instructors....But the Platoon Staff is totally awesome spent 2 months as Course Senior and loved every min of it...But u wont be there for an injury or attitude or PO failures but trust me Recruits and instructors alike see that FLASHING YELLOW A and think we are all lazy...that is the stigma u will have to endure......


----------



## Former291er (20 Mar 2006)

Hey bro,
    GO TO PAT MAN. There are some of us on here that i'm sure would beg to be in your position. Go to PAT, getting into pilot is quite an honor in my opinion. I would look for brass magnets and boxes of grid squares for 5 months if they would take me now.
Don't do something you'll regret later by not accepting this offer.


----------



## misfit (21 Mar 2006)

No - don't take the offer. Leave a spot open for another candiate that doesn't mind the 5 month wait. I'm sure there are plenty more to fill your shoes.


----------



## JBP (21 Mar 2006)

I would also suggest TAKE the position!!! I don't know if you started this thread because you wanted to hear how many people are dying for that same offer and want to pat yourself on the back or something, but just take it for christ's sake! Who cares about 5 months in pat platoon you suck! 5 months to slack off and get paid for it or 5 months to mentally and physically prepare yourself for it by reading all the flight material you can get your hands on! Centre yourself fool! Think about it...

How old are you? Do you not see this as the opportunity of a life time? Some people I'm sure would very well give thier left n*tt for this position.

That being said, if you don't want it THAT bad, don't bother... 
 :


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (21 Mar 2006)

Sign it; 5 months is nothing. CEOTP will close and you will have to figure out how you are going to get a degree. The wait will be much longer then. Chances are if you say no because of a 5 month PAT, they likely won't spend much time on your file in the future.


----------



## Thirstyson (21 Mar 2006)

I agree with all you saying take the offer but something seems a bit off...

Why is the CF trying to put him in PAT for 5 months? Why can't his posting be delayed until September like 99% of the other officer candidates who will start then.

Suck it up and go to PAT if you have no choice but try to reason with them and delay your arrival to St-Jean until September. PAT in St-Jean does not want extra bodies.

One final thought: if you do go, there is a chance you'll do IAP with the RMC kids in summer and not wait until fall.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Mar 2006)

maniac, you're just being caught out by the fact that the summer training capability gets filled up by those only available during the summer (i.e., ROTP and Reserve candidates). If you don't take this slot (and the PAT wait to follow), someone else will.

Look on this as an opportunity, you have from now until BMQ ends to get squared away with a university correspondence program, and then 5 months across the summer semester to knock off a few transferable credits towards your CEOTP degree requirement.

Ask your CFRC for a copy of the CEOTP message here ( http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13080/post-283570.html#msg283570 ), and find out who to talk to about what your options are to ensure it's not "wasted" time.

PAT will only be as miserable as you allow it to be.

Like many things in life, this opportunity is what you choose to make of it.


----------



## Scott (21 Mar 2006)

I think I'll lock this one up, the comments don't get much wiser than Michael's.

As per normal you can PM the Staff if you absoloutely must add something to this.


----------

